# Type of Steel for Boring Bar



## trc65 (Feb 23, 2022)

As I am doing more hollow forms, I find myself wanting to try a "teardrop" cutter/scraper to cleanup the interior after hollowing. I'm unwilling though to pay the price of current commercial offerings. Plan is to buy a cutter and make my own bar(s).

Question is, what steel should I use for for the bar? Is mild steel (low carbon) adequate or should I use something like a chromoly steel?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2022)

High carbon steel will take a heat treat better. But you can also purchase drill rod or tgp 4140. I personally like 4140 for its hardness.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 24, 2022)

@TimR


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 24, 2022)

From my experience with home made tools, mild steel is best for the bars because it dampens the vibration. I made a cutter with a 1/2 stainless bar and it is very prone to chatter, big mistake, its a problem when extending very far over the tool rest...

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 24, 2022)

I don’t know what kind of steel these are made from. But they are great and I use them constantly. Probably got them at some cheap garage sale. Glad I got the stamped ones! @woodtickgreg

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2022)

Those would be 1045 cold rolled steel.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trc65 (Feb 24, 2022)

Thanks everyone. Going to pick up some cold rolled next time I'm town.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 24, 2022)

JR Parks said:


> I don’t know what kind of steel these are made from. But they are great and I use them constantly. Probably got them at some cheap garage sale. Glad I got the stamped ones! @woodtickgreg
> View attachment 223198
> View attachment 223199



I have 2 like that also. Must have been the same garage....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 24, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> I have 2 like that also. Must have been the same garage....


What garage?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 27, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> What garage?


Woodtickgregs garage....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 11, 2022)

$25 teardrop cutter. $3.00 12x1/2" cold rolled steel, $0.48 cap screw = $28.48 teardrop tool. Saving me around $50. Didn't test it on a hollow form yet, but worked just fine on some end grain scraps I checked up.

Will probably make a 3/4" bar as well, but nobody in town carries that size steel. Will see after using it if I want to make a swan neck also.





Looks right at home next to the 1/2" hollowing tools (except mine doesn't have the black coating).

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------

